# ملف باور بوينت أكثر من رائع عن المحركات من عمل شركة Bosch



## rasmi (3 يوليو 2010)

أقدم لكم ملف باوربوينت لشرح محركات الديزل وأنصح الجميع بتنزيلة لأنه بصراحة ملخص مفيد
















​


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز....لكن لم استطيع التحميل


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## rasmi (3 يوليو 2010)

رفعتها على سيرفر أخر


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور.........


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 يوليو 2010)

rasmi قال:


> رفعتها على سيرفر أخر



جزيت خيرا اخانا الفاضل
وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## samir23 (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور.........*​


----------



## سمير شربك (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## rasmi (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## sendbad5200 (12 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر لك يا اخي علي المحهود الكبير


----------



## eehaboo (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ملف قيم


----------



## lawlaw (14 يوليو 2010)




----------



## walid20 (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك.............................


----------



## aelshenity (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً لك 
وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (21 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا ياسيد


----------



## rasmi (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## yadjours (28 يوليو 2010)

:20:


----------



## saad_aljuboury (28 يوليو 2010)

جهود مباركة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء الدييين (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amarzok (13 أغسطس 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل 
*


----------



## حسن الأديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GABALAWY25 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------

